# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  2. dani beba, mama i trudnica

## makita

Pronašla sam reklamu i nisam mogla nastaviti sa svojim danom prije nego reagiram. Poslala sam mail Uredu predsjednika RH sljedećeg sadržaja potpisavši se u svoje osobno ime:

Poštovani,
pronašla sam reklamu za 2. dane beba, mama i trudnica (link www.danibeba.com ).
Moram reći da cijenim interes Vašeg ureda koji daje počasnu potporu
jednoj ovakvoj temi koja me kao majku interesira. Ipak bih htjela
naglasiti moje nezadovoljstvo koje proistječe iz sljedećeg: Vaš ured
nalazi se bok uz bok sa velikom reklamom za generalnog pokrovitelja
****. To je tvrtka koju osobno bojkotiram, (kao i još neke druge) zbog
kršenja međunarodnog pravilnika o marketingu nadomjestaka za majčino
mlijeko. Ovdje sam saznala više o međunarodnom pravilniku:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=139
Moja želja jest da Vi svojim utjecajem i (ne)prihvaćanjem sudjelovanja
i davanja potpore pružite primjer ispravnih vrijednosti u svijetu oko
nas. Biti bok uz bok onih koji promoviraju ono što ne bi smjeli
trebalo bi za početak izbjegavati, a u konačnici i osuditi.
U nadi da će moje zapažanje imati pozitivnog odjeka, a sve u interesu
najmanjih, srdačno Vas pozdravljam.

Evo, želim i da šira javnost zna što sam napisala

----------


## NatasaM...

:Heart:

----------


## Ivana B-G

Jel bilo kakve reakcije?...nije da se nadam, ali mozda me iznenadis!

super akcija!   :Love:

----------


## makita

Još nema reakcije :/

----------


## AndrejaMa

I ?
Reakcije?

----------


## makita

:Nope:  nix, ni glasa nit glasnika

----------


## cokolina

> Jel bilo kakve reakcije?...nije da se nadam, ali mozda me iznenadis!
> 
> super akcija!


cure, evo vam reakcije:  :Evil or Very Mad:  
http://www.****.hr/aktualno/overview/18

pa ja ne mogu vjerovati! :shock:  
strasno od njih!

----------


## mali karlo

> Ivana B-G prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jel bilo kakve reakcije?...nije da se nadam, ali mozda me iznenadis!
> 
> super akcija!  
> 
> 
> cure, evo vam reakcije:  
> ...


užas  :shock:   nevjerovatno   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## @n@

Zar si zaista očekivala neke promjene? Odgovor?
Meni je trebalo samo nekoliko godina da shvatim da lijepim riječima ne možeš postići ništa u ovakvim slučajevima. To je prejaka mašinerija u kojoj svatko ima dobar dio kolača, pa tako i Ured predsjednika.  :Wink:

----------


## Deaedi

> Ivana B-G prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jel bilo kakve reakcije?...nije da se nadam, ali mozda me iznenadis!
> 
> super akcija!  
> 
> 
> cure, evo vam reakcije:  
> ...


Pa jesu li dijelili **** 1 ili ne?

----------


## Lutonjica

kao nagrade u dobrotvornoj tomboli najavljeno je 100 kutija AD-a
mi smo protestirale dan prije tombole
ne bih se čudila da su nakon toga promijenili nagrade  :/

----------


## cokolina

sigurrno su se kasnije predomislili. ako jesu, bravo zbog vas!!  :D

----------


## Dalm@

> kao nagrade u dobrotvornoj tomboli najavljeno je 100 kutija AD-a


Da nije kakav nesporazum?  :/ 
U brošuri sajma piše da je **** darovao za tombolu:
_899. do 1001. **** 1 x **** vlažne maramice_.
Ja to shvaćam kao 100 pakiranja maramica.

(Popis svih nagrada je ovdje.)

----------


## Deaedi

> kao nagrade u dobrotvornoj tomboli najavljeno je 100 kutija AD-a
> mi smo protestirale dan prije tombole
> ne bih se čudila da su nakon toga promijenili nagrade  :/


Hm, ali brosure su ocito tiskane prije tombole, sve da su i htjeli, tesko da bi u jednom danu uspjeli sve ispocetka tiskati. Pa ima li tko brosuru gdje je najavljeno tih 100 kutija AD-a, ili neki tiskani materijal gdje to pise?

----------


## tweety

> _899. do 1001. **** 1 x **** vlažne maramice_


meni ovo izgleda kao 102 komada (kršitelj koda)1 i isto toliko vlažnih maramica.
pretpostavila bi da je umjesto x trebalo biti +.


zar su (kršitelj koda)1 maramice?

----------


## Dalm@

Da, odnedavno imaju kozmetičku liniju.

Nije graška, pogledaj ostatak popisa pa je onda jasnije. Primjerice:
_196. do 696. Brita 1 x 1 lopta Brita_
znači 500 lopti s Brita logom a ne toliko aparata (u ovom primjeru, nažalost   :Grin:  ).

----------


## Imga

i meni izgleda kao nesporazum
Pogledaj te na linku gore cijeli popis nagrada

prvo je naziv tvrtke koja daje nagrade, onda količina x proizvod
dakle **** 1 x **** vlažne maramice znači da firma H. daje po 1 paket vlažnih maramica i tako 102 puta

isto tako piše FRODDO 1 x dječje cipelice...

----------


## zeleno_sunce

Ne vidim uopće smisao bojkotiranja nekog tipa (kršitelj koda)a, onda bojkotirajte i Pampers i sve ostale firme koje nemaju majčino mlijeko i platnene pelene. Fakat ste pretjerale s tim samo majčino mlijeko je dobro i niš više, samo platnene pelene za guzu i niš više...katastrofa!   :Evil or Very Mad:  

To mi je ekvivalent ko da doma perem ruke na veš jer kaj će mi neka vešmašina jer je to zlo. Ovaj forum je nekad bio dobar, sad je sve više ovakvih zatupljenih samo majčino mlijeko je dobro. A sto je sa svim onim ženama koje nemogu imat mlijeko. Nije da neće nego NEMOGU...jer kao i to je bedastoća da nemogu imat mlijeko jer se ne trudne dovoljno...samo vi uživajte u svojim klanovima zatucanih umova.

Ovo sve je imho ofkors, i neće me niko razuvjeriti jer vas čitam nekoliko mjeseci.

----------


## Frida

Zeleno_sunce, u ovih par mjeseci očito su ti promakle neke stvari, između ostalog i Pravila ponašanja koja ne toleriraju način komunikacije koji je tebi uobičajen. Ako nemaš argumenata molim te da se suzdržiš od vrijeđanja.

Koje to žene ne mogu imati mlijeko? Jel znaš koliki je postotak žena koje ZAISTA ne mogu dojiti?

Znaš li što je Međunarodni pravilnik o marketingu nadomjestaka za m mlijeko?

Ako već nisi pročitaj tekstove na portalu koje se odnose na dojenje i monitoring, naravno ako nisu prezatucani za tebe.

----------


## Tashunica

> Ne vidim uopće smisao bojkotiranja nekog tipa (kršitelj koda)a, onda bojkotirajte i Pampers i sve ostale firme koje nemaju majčino mlijeko i platnene pelene. Fakat ste pretjerale s tim samo majčino mlijeko je dobro i niš više, samo platnene pelene za guzu i niš više...katastrofa!   
> 
> To mi je ekvivalent ko da doma perem ruke na veš jer kaj će mi neka vešmašina jer je to zlo. Ovaj forum je nekad bio dobar, sad je sve više ovakvih zatupljenih samo majčino mlijeko je dobro. A sto je sa svim onim ženama koje nemogu imat mlijeko. Nije da neće nego NEMOGU...jer kao i to je bedastoća da nemogu imat mlijeko jer se ne trudne dovoljno...samo vi uživajte u svojim klanovima zatucanih umova.
> 
> Ovo sve je imho ofkors, i neće me niko razuvjeriti jer vas čitam nekoliko mjeseci.


  :Rolling Eyes:  
...i tko je ono pretjerao???????

----------


## leonisa

> Da, odnedavno imaju kozmetičku liniju.
> 
> Nije graška, pogledaj ostatak popisa pa je onda jasnije. Primjerice:
> _196. do 696. Brita 1 x 1 lopta Brita_
> znači 500 lopti s Brita logom a ne toliko aparata (u ovom primjeru, nažalost   ).


pisalo je na listi humanitarne tombole **** 1 x **** vlazne maramice, svjesno ili nesvjesno to izgleda bas kako je tweety napisala- **** 1 (i jos sve velikim slovima (jedino oni i kod njih), bas kako na ambalazi i pise.

doslo je do nesporazuma koji je otkriven tek dobrim naknadnim proucavanjem cijelog popisa donatora.

no s obzirom na siroku lepezu krsiteljskih poteza (kršitelj koda)a na tom sajmu, ovu akciju bi svakako organizirali, bilo tombole ili ne.

**** uopce nije smio biti generalni pokrovitelj, **** nije smio nista besplatno dijeliti na takvoj manifestaciji, **** nije smio imati kutak za **** caj, sokove i kasice. hip nije smio biti tamo.

**** je kod nas najveci marketinski agresor! krsi najvise clanaka Pravilnika i ima najvise nedopustenih marketinskih poteza!!

----------


## leonisa

zeleno_sunce, molila bi te da pripazis na retoriku!

nije bitno koliko se cita vec sta se i kako se cita. a vidim da se neke stvari nisu procitale ili se nisu procitale s razumijevanjem.

evo kratak spoiler

hrvarska je clanica svjetske zdravstvene organizacije i kao takva, potpisala je Medjunarodni pravilnik o marketingu nadomjestaka za majcino mlijeko a ono zabranjuje reklamiranje istih.

znaci ovi nasi potezi nisu produkt nekog hira vec pokusaja uskladjivanja stvarnosti i pravne norme.

----------


## zeleno_sunce

> Koje to žene ne mogu imati mlijeko? Jel znaš koliki je postotak žena koje ZAISTA ne mogu dojiti?


Aha...a da li mi pričamo o postotku žena koje nemogu imati mlijeko, i da li te sirote su zato manje vrijedne kao majke od onih koje doje? Prema tebi i još hrpi napetih kondora (a ne roda) jesu jer se u svakom drugom threadu piše o tome tako da je već fobija napisati nemam mlijeka, jer će ispast da se glupača niti ne trudi imat mlijeka, a ne da ga nema. 

Nažalost radi ovakvih poput tebe zakucanih samo u smjer "nikako ne adaptirano" hrpa ljudi f2f kad se nađe na kavi priča kako su rode "napete ženetine iz prošlog stoljeća"...think about it.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> Frida prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Koje to žene ne mogu imati mlijeko? Jel znaš koliki je postotak žena koje ZAISTA ne mogu dojiti?
> 
> 
> Aha...a da li mi pričamo o postotku žena koje nemogu imati mlijeko, i da li te sirote su zato manje vrijedne kao majke od onih koje doje? Prema tebi i još hrpi napetih kondora (a ne roda) jesu jer se u svakom drugom threadu piše o tome tako da je već fobija napisati nemam mlijeka, jer će ispast da se glupača niti ne trudi imat mlijeka, a ne da ga nema. 
> 
> Nažalost radi ovakvih poput tebe zakucanih samo u smjer "nikako ne adaptirano" hrpa ljudi f2f kad se nađe na kavi priča kako su rode "napete ženetine iz prošlog stoljeća"...think about it.


Taj postotak se ne zna jer je to IZUZETNO RIJETKA POJAVA pa samim time i da se te žene nađu zajedno na kavi osim ako si nisu osnovale nekakvu Kondor udrugu pa su skupile tu šačicu žena iz čitave zemlje.

Nisam članica Rode, ali bez ovog foruma bi bila needucirana majka i podložna utjecaju "suvremenih" majki.

Ima još dosta foruma gdje se priča o majčinstvu i djeci, a ja sam odabrala ovaj jer mi najviše odgovara, pa sad...

----------


## Lucija Ellen

:Laughing:  Koji otrov, covjece

----------


## Frida

Ajme zeleno_sunce koliko negative u tebi  :Nope:  žalostan je način na koji komuniciraš, uopće si ne mogu zamisliti odgovor koji bi bio na tvojoj razini... Pokušati ću ovako:

Ponovo te pitam: Znaš li koji je ZAISTA postotak žena koje nemogu imati mlijeka? 

Ne govorim o ženama koje iz raznoraznih razloga odustaju od dojenja ili ne žele dojiti, svaka majka ima pravo odlučiti kako će hraniti svoje dijete, važno je da se odluka temelji na informiranom izboru, već o ženama koje imaju fizičkih/fizioloških problema?

Zaista ne znam iz kojeg teksta ili posta si izvuka da RODA majke koje ne doje smatra manje vrijednima, odnosno da one koje kažu da nemaju mlijeka smatra glupačama?! 

Da te podsjetim: RODA radi na edukaciji žena, organiziramo Malu Školu Dojenja, savjetujemo na SOS telefonu za dojenje, u Splitu cure imaju grupe za potporu... 

Ali ovo je već OT, ovdje se raspravlja o kršenju Međunarodnog pravilnika o marketingu nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko.

----------


## leonisa

zeleno_sunce, ja bi te ponovo zamolila da pripazis na retoriku. 

nadam se da se necu morati ponavljati. nema potrebe za vrijedjanjem niti takvim tonom.  :Smile:  

majcinstvo je nemjerljivo. 
lijepo te molim da ne stavljas nikome rijeci u usta i donosis pausalne zakljucke.

----------


## leonisa

i jos nesto...mi nismo "iz proslog stoljeca", dojenje datira od kada je covjeka. ljudska vrsta spada pod sisavce, zar ne?
proslo stoljece je stoljece u kojem je proveden najveci nekontrolirani eksperiment na ljudskoj vrsti masovnom prehranom dojencadi adaptiranim mlijekom. 
1867. godine gospodin (kršitelj koda) izumio je umjetnu dojenacku hranu. 100 godina kasnije godisnja prodaja adaptiranog mlijeka procjenena je na 8 milijardi americkih dolara! Ddanas je ta cifra dosegla broj od 13 milijardi $!

ne trebas biti genije da vidis zbog cega danas u hrvatskoj 16% majki- sisavaca- doji. ta porazavajuca stopa je za prvih 6 mj.

jesmo li jos uvijek sisavci i koliko cemo to jos biti?

jel to nasa buducnost? jel je to ono sto zelimo ostaviti buducim narastajima?

razmisli malo o tome.

i za kraj, godisnje u svijetu umre 1,5 milijuna djece od posljedica hranjenja adaptiranim mlijekom. 4 000 dnevno. svake 3 minute jedno dijete.

koliko minuta citas ovaj post?

----------


## kahna

O Bože koji komentari.
Ovo je prestrašno.
Onda će ispasti da su ju Rode linčovale.
Pa tko nebi reagirao na ovakve postove i vrijeđanja.
Ali žalibože riječi....

----------


## Deaedi

> i i za kraj, godisnje u svijetu umre 1,5 milijuna djece od posljedica hranjenja adaptiranim mlijekom. 4 000 dnevno. svake 3 minute jedno dijete.?


Koje su to posljedice, koji je izvor ovog podatka?

----------


## Deaedi

> Dalm@ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da, odnedavno imaju kozmetičku liniju.
> 
> Nije graška, pogledaj ostatak popisa pa je onda jasnije. Primjerice:
> _196. do 696. Brita 1 x 1 lopta Brita_
> znači 500 lopti s Brita logom a ne toliko aparata (u ovom primjeru, nažalost   ).
> 
> ...


Sve to stoji, ali cinjenica je da glavni motiv koji je izazvao na reakciju ustvari je bio samo povrsno procitan popis nagrada. Odnosno, takvim se potezima u ocima promatraca, koji nisu upoznati sa ostalim razlozima, ispada  :/

----------


## leonisa

UNICEF

ima na ovom pdf nekoliko linkova na izvore.

----------


## leonisa

> Sve to stoji, ali cinjenica je da glavni motiv koji je izazvao na reakciju ustvari je bio samo povrsno procitan popis nagrada. Odnosno, takvim se potezima u ocima promatraca, koji nisu upoznati sa ostalim razlozima, ispada  :/


ne nije.

i prosle godine smo planirali reagirati, no nismo.
ove smo se uspijeli organizirati.

nadomjestak za majcino mlijeko nije samo adaptirano. 

_Djelokrug Pravilnika

Pravilnik se primjenjuje na marketing, i s njime povezane djelatnosti, slijedećih proizvoda: nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko, uključujući i dojenačku formulu; drugih mliječnih, prehrambenih proizvoda i napitaka, uključujući i dopunsku hranu koja se daje preko bočice, kada se promiču ili prodaju ili na neki drugi način predstavljaju prikladnima, uz preinake ili bez njih, za uporabu kao djelomični ili potpuni nadomjestak za majčino mlijeko; bočica za hranjenje i duda. On se takoder odnosi na njihovu kvalitetu i informacije o njihovoj uporabi._

znaci svi oni sokici, cajevi, kasice, keksici, zitarice...koje su u prodaji za bebe mladje od 6mj.
te i oni proizvodi namjenjeni djeci starijoj od 6mj. koji sluze kao "zamjena za mlijecni obrok".

_Nadomjestak za majčino mlijeko podrazumijeva svaku vrstu hrane koja se promiče ili prodaje ili na neki drugi način predstavlja kao djelomičan ili potpun nadomjetak za majčino mlijeko, bila ona primjerena za tu svrhu ili ne.

Dopunska hrana podrazumijeva svaku vrstu hrane, industrijske ili domaće izrade, koja je primjerena kao nadopuna majčinom mlijeku ili dojenačkoj formuli kada ili jedno ili drugo više ne mogu zadovoljiti prehrambene potrebe dojenčeta. Takva hrana se također zove “hrana za odbijanje od dojke” ili “nadomjestak za majčino mlijeko”._

nadalje

_Marketing podrazumijeva promociju, distribuciju, prodaju, reklamiranje proizvoda, te odnose s javnošću i službe pružanja informacija o proizvodu.

Marketinško osoblje podrazumijeva bilo koji osobu čija funkcija uključuje marketing jednog ili više proizvoda koji ulaze u ovog Pravilnika.

Uzorak podrazumijeva pojedinačne primjerke ili  manju količinu proizvoda koji se daje besplatno._

te jos i ovo

_Članak 5: Javnost i majke

5.1  Ne bi se smjelo reklamirati, niti na bilo koji drugi način općoj javnosti promicati proizvode koji ulaze u djelokrug ovog Pravilnika.

5.2  Proizvođači i distributeri ne bi smjeli, izravno ili neizravno, nuditi trudnicama, majkama ili članovima njihovih obitelji uzorke proizvoda koji ulaze u djelokrug ovog Pravilnika.

5.3  U skladu sa odlomcima 1 i 2 ovog članka, ne bi smjelo biti reklamiranja na prodajnom mjestu, davanja besplatnih uzoraka, niti bilo kakvih drugih promotivnih taktika kojima bi se poticala prodaja izravno na maloprodajnoj razini, kao što su posebno izlaganje, diskontni kuponi, premije, posebne rasprodaje, snižavanje cijene artikala na ispod proizvodnih troškova ili povezivanje prodaje proizvoda s proizvodima koji potpadaju pod djelokrug ovog Pravilnika. Ovom odredbom se ne sprečava uspostavljanje politike cijena i postupaka kojima je namjena ponuda proizvoda po nižoj cijeni na dugoročnoj osnovi.

5.4  Proizvođači i distributeri ne bi smjeli distribuirati trudnicama, niti majkama dojenčadi i male djece nikakve poklone, predmete niti pribor kojima bi se promovirala uporaba nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko ili hranjenje bočicom.

5.5  Marketinško osoblje ne bi smjelo u službenom svojstvu ostvarivati izravni ili neizravni kontakt s trudnicama niti s majkama dojenčadi i male djece._

a sajam se zove dani mama, beba i trudnica kojem je gen. pokrovitelj **** i koji dijeli besplatne uzorke nadomjestaka za majcino mlijeko.

kao sto vidis, imali smo dovoljno razloga za reakciju.  :Wink:  

a ucinjena pogreska nije maliciozna.

popis je vidjelo x osoba i ni jedna nije shvatila drigacije.

----------


## upornamama

> i za kraj, godisnje u svijetu umre 1,5 milijuna djece od posljedica hranjenja adaptiranim mlijekom. 4 000 dnevno. svake 3 minute jedno dijete.
> 
> koliko minuta citas ovaj post?


Čovječe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## leonisa

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i i za kraj, godisnje u svijetu umre 1,5 milijuna djece od posljedica hranjenja adaptiranim mlijekom. 4 000 dnevno. svake 3 minute jedno dijete.?
> 
> 
> Koje su to posljedice, koji je izvor ovog podatka?


UNICEF

"Over 4,000 babies die every day in poor countries because they're not
breastfed. That's not conjecture, it's UNICEF fact."
"1.5 million babies die every year from unsafe bottle feeding."
"Every 30 seconds a baby dies from unsafe bottle feeding in the Third World"

As UNICEF has said:

"Marketing practices that undermine breastfeeding are potentially hazardous wherever they are pursued: in the developing world, WHO estimates that some 1.5 million children die each year because they are not adequately breastfed. These facts are not in dispute."
http://www.babymilkaction.org/pages/boycott.html
http://www.wearsthebaby.com/articles/(kršitelj koda).html
http://www.jca.apc.org/web-news/corpwatch-jp/118.html
http://danny.oz.au/BFAG/

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Ove činjenice su zastrašujuće.
A mi tako malo znamo o tome...

----------


## Deaedi

> UNICEF
> 
> ima na ovom pdf nekoliko linkova na izvore.


Uh..dok se ja stignem detaljno pozabaviti tom problematikom i procitati sve izvore da nađem taj citat od UNICEF-a...do tada cu shvacati da to stoji i vjerovati tebi na rijec, isto kao sto je i glavni povod za reakciju "pravilno" protumacen.

----------


## leonisa

i da odmah odgovorim na sljedeci komentar kako je to u zemljama 3. svijeta....pogledajte formula for disaster i nakon njega se sjetite da i kod nas samo 16% majki doji.

mozete i ovdje procitati nesto o filmu

(ono gore je link na youtube prvi dio filma)

----------


## leonisa

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> UNICEF
> 
> ima na ovom pdf nekoliko linkova na izvore.
> 
> 
> Uh..dok se ja stignem detaljno pozabaviti tom problematikom i procitati sve izvore da nađem taj citat od UNICEF-a...do tada cu shvacati da to stoji i vjerovati tebi na rijec, isto kao sto je i glavni povod za reakciju "pravilno" protumacen.


dala sam ti linkove, ja sam potrosila svoje vrijeme da ustedim tebi.

i ovi navodnici su ti bas ruzni.


evo ti jos jedan link sa sazetom i skracenom verzijom:
http://www.unicef.org/ffl/04/

----------


## leonisa

moram jos ovo citirati jer, iako film govori o zemljama u razvoju, ovo je bolna cinjenica- ista stvar se dogadja kod nas!!




> Probably the most recurrent violation of the International Code is the industry practice of donating carton upon carton of infant formula to hospitals.
> 
> Hospitals receiving free supplies start babies on formula - at no cost to the hospital or to the mother - but when the mother leaves the hospital, she must buy the expensive formula. According to economist Richard Jolly of UNICEF, many "hospitals think, at least for the first day or so, ‘let’s give the mother a rest and have a bottle or two bottles before moving to breastfeeding.’ There’s lots of evidence to show that even a bottle or two in those first days reduces the likelihood of a mother breastfeeding for a sufficient period by as much as one-third."

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> i da odmah odgovorim na sljedeci komentar kako je to u zemljama 3. svijeta....pogledajte formula for disaster i nakon njega se sjetite da i kod nas samo 16% majki doji.


 :shock: 
Ne mogu vjerovati što marketing čini! Ti ljudi su zaluđeni formulama! Cijele plaće troše na njih jer će im djeca biti inteligentnija i brže se razvijati! Pa kako je to moguće! 
Kad se samo sjetim kako sam neiskusna u jednom postu napisala blago majkama 3.svijeta kad ne poznaju adaptirano   :Embarassed:  . Ovo je kraj ljudske vrste!

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Kako tuzno   :Sad:

----------


## cvijeta73

čitajući ovaj topic, dijelim mišljenje s deaedi - ispalo je kako je ispalo, a to je da je ovaj put h*** u pravu i njihovo priopćenje stoji. na rodinom portalu je izašla neistina o dijeljenju nagrada. koliko god stoje i svi vaši komentari, nažalost jedan ovako mali propust i eto ti s***a. da nije bilo tog propusta, prosvjed bi bio sasvim legitiman i h*** ne bi imao nikakvog povoda za reagiranje. 

koliko je sve to minorno u odnosu na iznešene linkove, to je druga priča. :/

----------


## Deaedi

> čitajući ovaj topic, dijelim mišljenje s deaedi - ispalo je kako je ispalo, a to je da je ovaj put h*** u pravu i njihovo priopćenje stoji. na rodinom portalu je izašla neistina o dijeljenju nagrada. koliko god stoje i svi vaši komentari, nažalost jedan ovako mali propust i eto ti s***a. da nije bilo tog propusta, prosvjed bi bio sasvim legitiman i h*** ne bi imao nikakvog povoda za reagiranje. 
> 
> koliko je sve to minorno u odnosu na iznešene linkove, to je druga priča. :/


A vec sam se pitala jel problem u meni kad samo ja tako vidim situaciju   :Grin:

----------


## ms. ivy

prosvjed je i ovako legitiman jer ni sam njihov logo nema što tražiti tamo.

----------


## leonisa

propust nije dosao namjerno.

napisat cemo demant/reakciju...whatever.
no za razliku od (kršitelj koda)ovog placenog i zaposlenog osoblja kojima je to posao mi smo sve volonterke sa svojim mnogobrojnim ulogama i nismo u mogucnosti reagirati na horuk kao oni.

prosvjed je i dalje legitiman. jer u clanku stoje razlozi zbog kojeg je do prosvjeda i doslo. a njih **** nije demantirao. jer ne moze.

----------


## leonisa

ajvi  :Love:  

hvala svima na razumijevanju  :Smile:

----------


## vertex

> "Over 4,000 babies die every day in poor countries because they're not
> breastfed. That's not conjecture, it's UNICEF fact."
> "1.5 million babies die every year from *unsafe* bottle feeding."
> "Every 30 seconds a baby dies from *unsafe* bottle feeding in the Third World"
> 
> As UNICEF has said:
> 
> "Marketing practices that undermine breastfeeding are potentially hazardous wherever they are pursued: in the developing world, WHO estimates that some 1.5 million children die each year because they are not adequately breastfed. These facts are not in dispute."


Koliko shvaćam, ove smrti nisu zbog samog adaptiranog mlijeka, nego zbog nepravilne upotrebe adaptiranog mlijeka. Priprema se za zagađenom vodom i u lošim omjerima mlijeka i vode, i ljudi nemaju dovoljno novaca da kupe adaptiranog koliko je potrebno. Ne umanjuje užas cijele situacije, ali mislim da ipak nije isto reći "smrt zbog adaptiranog mlijeka (tj. nedojenja)" i "smrt zbog zagađene vode s kojom se priprema mlijeko".
Cijela situacija je svejedno nakaradna - kupuju nešto što im ne treba, ne mogu si priuštiti, ne mogu pripremiti i ubija im djecu.

----------


## Honey

> Cijela situacija je svejedno nakaradna - kupuju nešto što im ne treba, ne mogu si priuštiti, ne mogu pripremiti i ubija im djecu.


Lijepo si ovo sažela.
A kupuju to što im ne treba upravo zbog tog marketinga zbog kojega i postoji Pravilnik. Zašto bi inače većina majki koja može dojiti kupovala nešto što im ne treba i ne može si priuštiti? Sigurno ne iz svog hira.

----------


## vertex

> vertex prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cijela situacija je svejedno nakaradna - kupuju nešto što im ne treba, ne mogu si priuštiti, ne mogu pripremiti i ubija im djecu.
> 
> 
> Lijepo si ovo sažela.
> A kupuju to što im ne treba upravo zbog tog marketinga zbog kojega i postoji Pravilnik. Zašto bi inače većina majki koja može dojiti kupovala nešto što im ne treba i ne može si priuštiti? Sigurno ne iz svog hira.


Ja ne dovodim u pitanje potrebu za pravilnikom.

----------


## leonisa

ja sam napisala od posljedica hranjenja adaptiranim.
iliti od posljedica nedojenja.

sto je sve tocno jer da doje ne bi  imali tih "problema".

iliti da citiram unicef



> If all babies were fed only breastmilk for the first six months of life, the lives of an estimated 1.5 million infants would be saved every year and the health and development of millions of others would be greatly improved.


jer i ovako okrenuta recenica: "kad bi sve bebe bile dojene prvih 6mj. zivota, zivot otprilike 1,5 miliona dojencadi bilo bi spaseno svake godine...!"


isto ti dodje  :Sad:

----------


## vertex

leonisa, jest točno, ali ja to ipak vidim kao zamagljivanje prave informacije. Nisam shvatila da li neka od te jadne djece umiru isključivo zbog prehrane adaptiranim kao takvim. U svakom slučaju, ovaj broj umrle djece bi bio puno manji (ili ne bi ni postojao, taj dio ne znam, ponavljam) i da se hrane pravilno pripremljenim adaptiranim mlijekom. 
Naravno da svega toga ne bi bilo da djeca jednostavno doje. Ali kad napišeš da umiru od posljedica hranjenja adaptiranim mlijekom, sumnjam da se itko od nas ovdje sjeti da bi to moglo imati veze s neprokuhanom vodom.
Hoću reći, ne vidim potrebu da se ionako grozna stvarnost pakira u još bombastičnije rečenice. Ne znam, vi o tome više znate, možda se to pokazalo kao korisna stretegija, ali meni se ne sviđa i počnem sumnjati i u druge stvari koje pročitam od strane kojoj se zapravo priklanjam.

----------


## makita

Gledajmo na ovo Hipovo s pozitivne strane:

Ja, da uskoro dobivam bebu i malo surfam i naiđem na hipovu stranici i ovo o Rodi, malo bi poćirila šta ta Roda tako Hipu smeta. Pa bi našla da ta Roda nema nikakvog osobnog interesa iz mog dojenja, a da će **** dobro poslovat ukoliko ja ne dojim nego njih financiram. "Ne, hvala, radije ću dojiti."bila bi moja vjerojatna odluka.

Šteta samo što naslov nije ujedno i direktan link. Može to **** i bolje.

----------


## leonisa

vertex, zato sam dala linkove, pa nek si svatko prevodi (i tumaci) kako zeli.

----------


## leonisa

i zar smo tako lako zaboravili kontaminirane litre i litre adaptiranog,  italiju i 2005.?
mislim, s druge strane nasih vrata.....

npr. http://www.infactcanada.ca/(kršitelj koda)_Bo...Dec15_2006.htm


francuska, spanjolska, portugal, italija...to nisu zemlje 3. svijeta.

http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2005/...421689977.html

tako da nije samo voda "ta". i nije samo "uporaba".

----------


## Deaedi

> It is now clear that the problem was caused by TetraPack.


Jel se bojkotira i TetraPack? Meni stvarno nije jasno zasto se ne bojkotiraju oni koji su odgovorni, a ne oni koji krivi samo za to sto su koristili ambalazu za ciju ispravnost treba biti odgovorna firma koja ju je proizvela.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Ja mislim da uopće nije bitno da li djeca umiru od posljedica nepravilnog korištenja adaptiranog mlijeka ili od samog sastava, bitno je to da su se roditelji odlučili NE DOJITI i koristiti adaptirano zbog jakog MARKETINGA što je vidljivo iz onog filma. A tako je i u drugim zemljama.

Iz samog Pravilnika je vidljivo da ga **** krši bez obzira na kisks sa tombolom. Taj kiks je samo dao povod (kršitelj koda)u da popljuca Rodu i to se ne smije ponoviti. Jer mnoge majke kad to pročitaju neće surfati netom u potrazi za pravim informacijama, neće gledati filmove na YouTube nego će samo potvrditi svoje uvjerenje da je Roda šačica primitivnih roditelja koji nemaju pamentnijeg posla kako je opisalo zeleno sunce. To me strašno ljuti.

----------


## MGrubi

kad kupiš ambalažu , onda ti postaješ odgovoran za njeno skladištenje i uporabu
onog trena kad TetraPack iskrca kamion i ovi potpišu preuzimanje robe, više nisu odgovorni ako kupac kontamira ambalažu
zar ne?

----------


## Deaedi

> kad kupiš ambalažu , onda ti postaješ odgovoran za njeno skladištenje i uporabu
> onog trena kad TetraPack iskrca kamion i ovi potpišu preuzimanje robe, više nisu odgovorni ako kupac kontamira ambalažu
> zar ne?


Nije kupac kontaminirao ambalažu, ona je već bila kontaminirana.

----------


## vertex

> vertex, zato sam dala linkove, pa nek si svatko prevodi (i tumaci) kako zeli.


Jesi, nema šta  :Kiss:  .

----------


## anchie76

Je da broj umrle djece bi svakako bio puno manji da proizvodjaci tako bezocno ne uvaljuju adaptirano i tamo gdje znaju da nema sanse da ga pripreme kako treba.  I djeca umiru... a proizvodjace je bas briga.. glavno je da profit raste   :Sad:     totalno je nevjerojatno da se tako nesto dogadja u danasnje vrijeme.. da je tako ok uvaljivati proizvod roditeljima koji ce ugroziti zivot njihovog djeteta.. i to je ok... svijet to tolerira... para vrti di burgija nece   :Sad:  

Tko nije gledao, neka svakako pogleda film Formula for disaster.

Hvala dragom bogu pa u zapadnom svijetu ima ciste vode.  No i usprkos tome, prehrana adaptiranim nosi svoje rizike, koji nisu zanemarivi.  Bilo bi idealno kad rizika ne bi bilo, ali nazalost oni postoje.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Poslala sam molbu Djeli Hadziselimovicu da otkupi taj dokumetarac. Isjecak me pogodio jako.
Djeca umiru ali neka tj. mnoga ne bi umrla da ih majke doje, sto zbog zastite iz mlijeka sto zbog lose vode i sl. Mozemo sad rastezati i pravdati se, ali marketing adaptiranog je posebna prikrivena vrsta zlocina.

----------


## Deaedi

Po meni je takvo stanovište iskrivljavanje istine. Problem je loša voda. Pripremljeno na ispravan način, adaptirano ne ubija, nego spašava djecu čije majke ne doje. To je moj stav. Iskrivljavanje istine ga neće promijeniti. Mogu ga promijeniti samo istiniti, originalni argumenti, a ne izvedeni.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Netocno.
Jer ADAPTIRANO MLIJEKO nije samo prah, nego prah i voda. Ne moze beba pojesti samo prah. Dakle, direktno: ubija. A sve drugo je umanjivanje krivnje i tjesenje. Naravno da spasava zivote onih beba cije majke nisu uspjele u dojenju ali to NIJE TEMA. Ovjde govorimo o marketingu koji navodi na odustanak od dojenja jer je adaptirano (prah plus voda) bolje

----------


## Deaedi

> Netocno.
> Jer ADAPTIRANO MLIJEKO nije samo prah, nego prah i voda. Ne moze beba pojesti samo prah. Dakle, direktno: ubija. A sve drugo je umanjivanje krivnje i tjesenje. Naravno da spasava zivote onih beba cije majke nisu uspjele u dojenju ali to NIJE TEMA. Ovjde govorimo o marketingu koji navodi na odustanak od dojenja jer je adaptirano (prah plus voda) bolje


Netocno. VODU ne proizvodi (kršitelj koda) ili ****. (OK, ima i tekuceg adaptiranog na trzistu, ali ovdje se radi o onom u prahu koje je otrovno kada se ne pripremi na ispravan nacin. )
OK, necemo vise izvan teme. Ali onda necemo izositi netocnosti, pa kada netko na njih odgovori, onda to vise nije tema.

----------


## cvijeta73

meni se isto ne sviđa ovaj argument - formula ubija bebe. povlači za sobom previše kontoverza. i protuargumenata. 
bojim se da radi više štete nego koristi u nekakvom zalaganju za povećanje postotka dojenih beba. u hrvatskoj.  :/

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Ali proizvode prah koji da bi bio upotrebljen treba vodu. Dakle, krivi su za svaku smrt koja je zbog vode. Svaku.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Marketing ubija bebe.

----------


## Deaedi

> Ali proizvode prah koji da bi bio upotrebljen treba vodu. Dakle, krivi su za svaku smrt koja je zbog vode. Svaku.


Dobro da sudstvo ne funkcionira prema ovakvom principu, mislim da bi pola ljudskog roda bilo u zatvorima.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

A  marketing prave proizvođači adaptiranog.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> Lucija Ellen prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ali proizvode prah koji da bi bio upotrebljen treba vodu. Dakle, krivi su za svaku smrt koja je zbog vode. Svaku.
> 
> 
> Dobro da sudstvo ne funkcionira prema ovakvom principu, mislim da bi pola ljudskog roda bilo u zatvorima.


Ja osobno ne znam kako bih mogla žijeti sa činjenicom da sam nekome prodala nešto što će u uvjetima u kojima se koristi sigurno biti smrtonosno.

----------


## Deaedi

> Marketing ubija bebe.


Nadam se moderatori prate ovu temu, mislim da je ovakva retorika nepozeljna, koliko se sjecam jos iz vremena slavnog Davorovog potpisa.

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Lucija Ellen prvotno napisa
> ...


Pola stvari u kucanstvu i pola hrane koju jedemo je pod određenim uvjetima smrtonosno.

----------


## Deaedi

> Naravno da spasava zivote onih beba cije majke nisu uspjele u dojenju





> Dakle, krivi su za svaku smrt koja je zbog vode. Svaku.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Gle, to su KRUSKE i JABUKE:
spasavaju onu djecu koja bi umrla od gladi jer nemaju mamu. 
ali ubijaju onu cije bi mame dojile da ih marketing nije uvjerio da je adapt. zdravije.
Ispravnije bi bilo reci: ubija ih marketing i zelja za zaradom, a ne ad kao takvo. No i tako dolazimo do velikih proizvodjaca koji su krivci. Ne nuzno proizvod koji su plasirali nego zbog nacina na koji su ga plasirali.
I sve je to  tjeranje maka na konac i trazenje isprika.

----------


## anchie76

Vi zivite u uvjerenju da ste imuni na marketing?  ja ne... a smatram da sam vrlo inteligentna i cak nadasve svjesna utjecaja marketinga.

I onda se iznenadim kad vidim kako se brane proizvodjaci koji odreda daju sve od sebe da prodaju svoj proizvod ma koja god cijena bila.

Mislite da je proizvodjacu stalo do dojilja pa zato proizvodi caj za dojenje?  Mislite da mu je stalo do dojenja pa je zato njegov logo na plakatu djeteta koji doji?  Boli njih... za djecu, njihovo zdravlje i boljitak, profit je ono sto se broji.

A svakim pogledom na njihov logo, on se lijepo urezuje u mozak, htjeli mi to ili ne.  I oni to ZNAJU - nisu glupi.  Ne bi u suprotnom TOLIKE pare trosili na marketing.

A to da je taj marketing stetan i los - JE.  Zato i je napravljen pravilnik, jer se "zvijer" pocela otimati kontroli.

I bila voda dobra ili ne, jos uvijek je cinjenica da djeca na adapt imaju vecu sansu za dijabetes, kron, ulcerozni kolitis, poviseni tlak, pretilost, 5x vece sanse za non hodginkog limfom u djecjoj dobi  itd. itd. itd.  Lista ide dalje...

I da, postoje mame koje ne mogu dojiti.  POSTOJE - nitko ne tvrdi suprotno.  Njih je oko 1%.  No kako to da su kod nas stope dojenje 16%.?  Brojke se ne poklapaju .....

I dobro je da adaptirano postoji zbog tih 1%, jer bi u suprotnom pili obicno kravlje mlijeko.  No sto je s tih 83% posto djece koja su mogla dobiti mm a zavrsila su na adapt?  Ta djeca su realno mogla dobiti mm ali nisu zbog lose postavljenog sistema, zbog medicinskog osoblja koje promovira adaptirano, zbog rodilista koja dobivaju tone donacija adaptiranog pa ga uvaljuju bebama, patronaznih koje daju popuste na odredjene sorte mlijeka, zbog istinskog neznanja o dojenju od strane med osoblja.

Ta djeca zavredjuju najbolje.  Ne zavredjuju biti zrtvama marketinga i trke velikih firmi za profitom.

Meni nikako nije, i nikad mi nece biti ok da profit neke korporacije bude ispred zdravlja nase djece.

----------


## anchie76

Steta je da je proizvod koji je inicijalno bio napravljen s dobrom namjerom (da djeca u sirotistima ne umiru od gladi), zbog naglo otkrivene cinjenice da profit moze rasti u visineeeeeee oni su napali sve zive i nezive... Neko vrijeme uvjerili zene da je njihov proizvod bolji od majcinog mlijeka, sad ga eto izjednacuju, napadaju na svim frontovima - salijecu majke gdje god stignu.

Jel to vama normalno?  Da pored zivih majki i njihovih dojki, one uporno dobivaju informacije o "odlasku mlijeka", "kad odlucite uvesti bocicu" itd.  Da se konstantno potkopava majcino samopouzdanje, uvaljuje djetetu adapt u rodilistu, i sve to samo da bi profit isao gore..

A majka ima savrseno pakiranje i savrsen proizvod.  Ali taj nista ne kosta.  Pa to onda i nije neka fora.  Nitko ne profitira od njega (osim djeteta i same majke)... Neki manager koji je zasjeo na vrhu i dobio zadatak da poveca prodaju adapt 35% nece biti zadovoljan.. A to je problem.

----------


## Pups

> Ta djeca su realno mogla dobiti mm ali nisu zbog lose postavljenog sistema, zbog medicinskog osoblja koje promovira adaptirano, zbog rodilista koja dobivaju tone donacija adaptiranog pa ga uvaljuju bebama, patronaznih koje daju popuste na odredjene sorte mlijeka, zbog istinskog neznanja o dojenju od strane med osoblja.


Ja mislim da su svi ovdje pobrojani također krivi za posljedice koje adaptirano može imati. Iako prezirem marketing.
Upravo je tragično kako se na medicini mizerno malo uči o prehrani dojenčadi i kako je to što se uči često krivo ili krnje. A dojenčad ništa drugo i ne radi osim što jede, spava i mazi se.   :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

Apsolutno se slazem pups, zato sam ih i nabrojala.

NE SMIJE doktor dati kilazu djeteta ispisanu na *** promotivnom letku, ne smije doktor imati *** kalendar u uredu, ne smije doktor imati **** sat u uredu itd, itd, itd.

Ali i oni dobivaju stimulacije od tih firmi.

Ma dovoljno je pogledati formula for disaster - sjajno docarava cijelu situaciju   :Sad:

----------


## cvijeta73

anchie76, u potpunosti se slažem sa svime što si napisala. ali, ne vidim poveznicu s mojim postom i postovima deaedi.  :? 
meni smeta ta formulacija (formula ubija bebe - marketing ubija bebe - i sve u tom tonu) i gotovo (a mogu misliti kako bi mi tek smetala da mi je beba na adaptiranome).

----------


## Pups

> Ali i oni dobivaju stimulacije od tih firmi.


Da, oni su podmićeni. I barem jednako krivi kao i oni koji ih mite. 
Uostalom, kao i kad primaju mito od pacijenata.

No, ne vjerujem da savjetuju adaptirano s namjerom da povećaju profit nekog proizvođača. 
Oni jedostavno nemaju pojma o dojenju.

----------


## anchie76

> No, ne vjerujem da savjetuju adaptirano s namjerom da povećaju profit nekog proizvođača. 
> Oni jedostavno nemaju pojma o dojenju.


Velika vecina nezna to je istina. Ali cinjenica je i da mnogi to rade zbog povecanja "svog profita".

----------


## anchie76

> meni smeta ta formulacija (formula ubija bebe - marketing ubija bebe - i sve u tom tonu) i gotovo (a mogu misliti kako bi mi tek smetala da mi je beba na adaptiranome).


Da ubijanje beba bas nije najsretnija recenica.  Ljepse zvuci kad se to kaze diplomatskijim jezikom - adaptirano tj. krivi marketing adaptiranog je odgovoran za smrt mnoge djece u svijetu.

Jel ljepse zvuci?  Ne bas - barem meni  :/ 

Kako god receno (da se razumijemo, ne podrzavam govor "adaptirano ubija bebe" - jer mislim da se uz takve recenice sugovornicima zatvaraju usi, umjesto da cuju ono sto se ima za reci), cinjenica ostaje da mnoga djeca umiru u svijetu zbog marketinga adaptiranog... zbog toga sto je netko htio povecati svoj profit pa uvjerio mamu da je bolje da kupi njihovo mlijeko nego djetetu da svoje.

----------


## VedranaV

> anchie76, u potpunosti se slažem sa svime što si napisala. ali, ne vidim poveznicu s mojim postom i postovima deaedi.  :? 
> meni smeta ta formulacija (formula ubija bebe - marketing ubija bebe - i sve u tom tonu) i gotovo (a mogu misliti kako bi mi tek smetala da mi je beba na adaptiranome).


Ja se uvijek sjetim jednog novorođenčeta rođenog u jednom našem rodilištu nakon standardog paketa usluga u porođaju (drip, jaki lijekovi protiv bolova i slično), odvojenog od majke nakon porođaja, hranjenog adaptiranim u rodilištu, koje je razvilo nekrotizirajući enterokolitis i umrlo. Rodilište naravno dobiva besplatno adaptirano. Djeca na adaptiranom češće razviju NEC. E pa ono je umrlo. Pitam se bi li bilo živo da majci nisu sa svojim rutinskim postupcima ometali dojenje.

Sjetim se i kako se jedan pedijatar hvalio da su smanjili smrtnost otkad su uveli hranjenje nedonoščadi izdojenim steriliziranim mlijekom koje su skupljali od drugih žena. Do tada su ih hranili formulom. Smrtnost je bila veća. Neka djeca nastradaju, i kod nas. Ne dobiju šansu. Kako god mi to formulirali.

----------


## Pups

> Ja se uvijek sjetim jednog novorođenčeta rođenog u jednom našem rodilištu nakon standardog paketa usluga u porođaju (drip, jaki lijekovi protiv bolova i slično), odvojenog od majke nakon porođaja, hranjenog adaptiranim u rodilištu, koje je razvilo nekrotizirajući enterokolitis i umrlo. Rodilište naravno dobiva besplatno adaptirano. Djeca na adaptiranom češće razviju NEC. E pa ono je umrlo. Pitam se bi li bilo živo da majci nisu sa svojim rutinskim postupcima ometali dojenje.


Evo ovo je super napisano i objašnjeno.
I ima veći efekt od rečenice "formula uzrokuje nekrotizirajući enterokolitis" koju sam svojevremeno imala prilike pročitati na ovom forumu.

----------


## Tashunica

> Kako god mi to formulirali.


u potpunosti podržavam dojenje i rodu u svim njenim nastojanjima da informira što više žena o dojenju i ja sam puno ovdje naučila. smatram i da je marketing jak i da sigurno ima utjecaja na mnoge, ali ipak mislim da je bitno kako je formulirano.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Smrt je smrt. Ne kuzim zasto vas toliko boli kad se to kaze izravno, onako kako jest?

----------


## leonisa

> meni se isto ne sviđa ovaj argument - formula ubija bebe.


a gdje si, molim te, na njega naisla? tko je to napisao?

nemojte stavljati rijeci u usta.

----------


## VedranaV

> VedranaV prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kako god mi to formulirali.
> 
> 
> u potpunosti podržavam dojenje i rodu u svim njenim nastojanjima da informira što više žena o dojenju i ja sam puno ovdje naučila. smatram i da je marketing jak i da sigurno ima utjecaja na mnoge, ali ipak mislim da je bitno kako je formulirano.


Slažem se da je bitno. Pa cijele teorije se raspredaju oko toga kako nešto prezentirati da bi oni kome je nešto namijenjeno to čuli i zapamtili.

----------


## Tashunica

> Tashunica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  VedranaV prvotno napisa
> ...


ja sam više mislila na ono "formula ubija".

----------


## VedranaV

Pa da. Kad se to tako kaže, dojam može biti prejak i onda ljudi samo odmahnu rukom. Makar je zaista puno djece mrtvo zbog toga što su stvari ovakve kakve jesu. Etika i profit ne idu skupa ako iza nema zakona koji to omogućava.

----------


## Pups

> Smrt je smrt. Ne kuzim zasto vas toliko boli kad se to kaze izravno, onako kako jest?


nije uopće bitno boli li ili ne ljude koji ovdje raspravljaju, oni su ionako vjerojatno jako svjesni važnosti dojenja.

Koliko ja razumijem, bitno je da ono za što se Roda bori bude ispravno shvaćeno u očima javnosti. Ili?

----------


## Lucija Ellen

To je tocno.
Poruka mora biti ispravno odaslana no oni koji vjeruju u svoje, nece cuti poruku kako god da je istaknes. Kad je dojenje u pitanju, posebno. Preosjetljiva tema prozeta najcesce nekim potisnutim krivnjama. Ne kod svih ali kod vecine majki koje nisu dojile a s kojima sam imala priliku uci u raspravu o benefitu dojenja (uvijek na njihovu inicijativu...)
Svaka cast izuzecima, prepoznat ce se   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## leonisa

ovo je takodjer javan forum na kojem sudjeluju razne osobe kojima treba neke stvari drukcije prezentirati, kao sto i sami drukcije neke stvari prezentiraju.

no s druge strane, ne treba zaboraviti da mi nismo profesionalci marketinske struke. mi samo imamo znanja i posjedujemo informacije koje zelimo podijeliti i sa drugima. i pri tome nitko od nas nije lisen emocija.





> It is now clear that the problem was caused by TetraPack.


ali proizvodjac prodaje cijeli proizvod, zar ne? i on je kupcu odgovoran. regresom se on moze namiriti ganjajuci kogavec. no prema potrosacu, odgovoran je ON.

da li bi tako reagirala da si na dnevniku procitala kako je ???? povukao 10 000 litara adaptiranog mlijeka sa hrvatskih polica jer je ustanovio da je lose pakirano. a ti hranis svoje dijete mjesecima istim tim sa istih tih polica, evo upravo je zavrsila vecernji obrok.
a znas da nove posiljke ne dolaze dnevno. i da serije stoje u skladistima tjednima, mjesecima. i ti tu seriju kupujes i dajes svojem djetetu. i sada vidis da je povucena.

koga ces kriviti? na koga ces biti ljuta?

na rodiliste koje ga je nadohranjivalo? na pedijatre sa krivim i potkupljenim savjetima? na patronaznu koja ti nije pomogla vec ti je rekla da nazoves rodiliste i pitas koje adap. da das? ili ti odmah kaze koje nakon sto te pita u kojem si rodilistu rodila (slucaj kod mene, npr.) ili mozda cijelu tu industriju, cijeli taj lobi?

ili ces kriviti neke kravice koje pasu travu, laboratorij, kamione, cisterne....oni su najmanje krivi.



krivnja proizvodjaca je upravo ta sto su kao dileri na ulicama- izbombardiraju lijecnicko osoblje, potkupe ih, doniraju litre i litre adapt., daju majkama adapt, dijele ga, sve dok u potpunosti ne sabotiraju dojenje. a onda vele- nema vise for free, plati. a majka nema. nema osnivnih uvjeta za zivot. pa kupuju i miksaju i razjredjuju. i time hrane.
i bebe oboljevaju ili cak i umiru.

nekom ce mozda biti prebrutalna, ali analogija je na mjestu. ne mozes pogledat film i reci da nije.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Analogija je fenomenalna.

----------


## cvijeta73

moja logika ide ovako, ispravite me ako griješim:
- nitko nije imun na marketing, to smo već zaključili - dakle, u podsvijesti prosječne hrvatske majke *** je poveznica sa slikom sretne bebe
- do svijesti te iste žene, onda slijedom ovog prethodnog, uopće ne dopiru poruke ovih filmova, linkova, bojkota proizvođača, prosvjeda na sajmu, bojkota paketa sb, monitoringa  - a kako i bi, kad iza njih ne stoje gomile novca uloženog u marketing 
- sve ove prethodne akcije svode se na borbu davida protiv golijata -što je, naravno, isto vrijedno borbe, ali pitanje je s kojim rezultatima i kada

da li je to ispravan put? ili je bolje više snage uložiti u edukaciju koja će istaknuti prednosti dojenja, a ne štetnosti marketinga proizvođača adaptiranog mlijeka? 




> no s druge strane, ne treba zaboraviti da mi nismo profesionalci marketinske struke. mi samo imamo znanja i posjedujemo informacije koje zelimo podijeliti i sa drugima. i pri tome nitko od nas nije lisen emocija


ovaj argument mi ne stoji - mislim da volonterstvo ne opravdava amaterizam. to ti je kao da kažeš, eto - naša brošura je loša i ima milijon i jednu grešku jer ne stignemo bolje.

----------


## leonisa

pomjesala si loncice.

ja sam odgovarala na komentare o "lijepo srocenim recenicama".

usporedba je skroz pogresna jer mi ne saljemo poruku punu felera vec ju pakiramo u plavi papir a mozda bi nekome vise odgovaralo da je zapakirana u zuti.

kakav amaterizam....da se amaterski odnosimo prema ovome, ne bi ovdje nas par razglabalo nadugacko i nasiroko, zar ne?  :Wink:

----------


## leonisa

> da li je to ispravan put? ili je bolje više snage uložiti u edukaciju koja će istaknuti prednosti dojenja, a ne štetnosti marketinga proizvođača adaptiranog mlijeka?


zar ovo nije edukacija?

zar mozes reci da danas nisi nista novo naucila?

zar na ovom forumu ne cinimo upravo to- educiramo?

----------


## leonisa

da dodam....meni je smijesno isticanje prednosti dojenja.

to je kao da isticem prednosti disanja svjezeg zraka u usporedbi sa ustajalim sobnim.

mislim, smijesno je da trebas standarizirati standard.
ne znam kako je doslo do toga da je uopce dojenje doslo u pitanje i da treba isticati njegove prednosti.
da li isticemo prednosti jetre? mislim, mozemo zivjeti i uz dijalizu, ali zar je potrebno isticati kako je puno bolje imati zdravu jetru umjesto vlastitog aparata?

ne znam kako tebi, ali meni je to sve pretuzno  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Jao Leo, ja te opet mogu samo potpisat.   :Wink:

----------


## meda

cvijeta73, a portal i tekstovi o dojenju, male skole dojenja, SOS tel za dojenje, forum, forumsko savjetovanje...razni tekstovi koje roda pise  za casopise? 
to nije promicanje dojenja? :? 

uvijek se svi uhvate tog monitoringa 

sjecate se kako je bilo nezamislivo jos prije desetak godina da se pusenje ne reklamira. a danas je to sasvim normalno

i pusaci i dalje puse, nis im ne fale reklame  :Grin:

----------


## BusyBee

> Problem je loša voda. Pripremljeno na ispravan način, adaptirano ne ubija


Slazem se (moj je osobni stav) da adaptirano ne ubija kao takvo, vec okolnosti pod kojima se pripravlja - losa kvaliteta vode, siromastvo, losi opci higijenski uvjeti, losi standardi (koji dozvoljavaju da se na trziste pusti nekvalitetnija forumla) ... svi oni dovode do toga da se adaptirano koristi nepravilno ili u neispravnim uvjetima koji narusavaju i ugrozavaju zdravlje djece. A ovi gore navedeni problemi, na zalost, nisu problemi samo treceg svijeta (gdje jesu najizrazeniji), vec dijelom i nasi i problemi zapada (ne mozemo gledati samo iz perspektive zivotnog standarda i razine informiranja/educiranosti koje imaju forumasi ili nasa bliza okolina).
Tako da je moj stav i da djecu "ubija" upravo marketing mlijecnih nadomjestaka.




> nego spašava djecu čije majke ne doje


Ono zbog cega se ja pretvaram u kondoricu iz proslog stoljeca  :Wink:  je cinjenica da vecina majki ni ne pokusava dojiti ili jako rano prestaje zbog dezinformacija, neinformiranosti i needuciranosti, a ne zato sto doista ne mogu dojiti (govorim globalno, a ne lokalno, ali prica je identicna na koju god lokaciju je postavis).
Naprosto je nevjerojatno kakve se sve svinjarije odvijaju po svijetu, a vezane uz promociju formule naustrb dojenja... placeni medicinski djelatnici koji guraju besplatne primjerke formule (pa masno naplacuju nastavak koristenja jednom kad je dojenje zeznuto i mama udje u statistku zena koje "nisu mogle odjiti"), daju lose savjete (namjerno? opet potplaceno ili bar nijansirano donacijama iz industrije?)....
Ja bih rekla da je jedan vrlo mali broj djece doista spasen mlijecnom formulom (ako imaju srece pa su rodjeni negdje gdje su preduvjeti muckanja formule takvi da se dijete nece necim zaraziti, otrovati ili nece biti pothranjeno jer majka miksa manje praha s vise vode kako bi ustedjela na formuli), ostala su prevarena, prijevarom im je oduzeto pravo na optimalnu prehranu.

I na kraju, ne manje vazno (iako cijeli post i pola rasprave nemaju veze s Danima mama, beba, ...  :Smile: )... monitoring se ne bavi zenama koje nisu uspjele dojiti iz xy razloga, vec se bavi kriminalcima koji se usudjuju reklamirati da je prasak iz kutije bolji ili jednako vrijedan majcinom mlijeku, koji svoje predstavnike oblace u bijele kute i salju ih da needuciranim zenama dijele "medicinske" savjete o prehrani dojencadi, onima koji sve to gledaju iz pozicija vlasti i s figom u dzepu odlucuju o nama s najboljim namjerama (dok im se drugi dzep puni lovom od ovih prvospomenutih) i onima koji bi trebali brinuti o zdravlju majke i djeteta, ali su precesto u omaglici poklona, materijalnih i novcanih, od kojih zaborave i ono malo edukacije koju su prosli po pitanju dojenja.

----------


## leonisa

> da li isticemo prednosti jetre? mislim, mozemo zivjeti i uz dijalizu, ali zar je potrebno isticati kako je puno bolje imati zdravu jetru umjesto vlastitog aparata?
> 
> ne znam kako tebi, ali meni je to sve pretuzno


  :Rolling Eyes:  bubreg...bubreg...
sta sve cini kasne sati i umor  :Embarassed:

----------


## BusyBee

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> da li isticemo prednosti jetre? mislim, mozemo zivjeti i uz dijalizu, ali zar je potrebno isticati kako je puno bolje imati zdravu jetru umjesto vlastitog aparata?
> 
> ne znam kako tebi, ali meni je to sve pretuzno 
> 
> 
>   bubreg...bubreg...
> sta sve cini kasne sati i umor


  :Wink:

----------


## leonisa

i sad nisam bolja...cini kasne umijesto cine kasni...ajd dobro tipkam u nezamislivoj pozi sa povecim pirsingom  :Laughing:   :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

a, ne znam, kad je riječ o edukaciji, sve stoji ovo što si meda napisala. ali, pitam se, kako reagiraju trudnice koje žive u uvjerenju da će dojiti bebu; u slučaju ako budu imale mlijeka. mislim da ih odbija nabrajanje negativnosti adaptiranog mlijaka. zašto je zeleno sunce npr. nestala s ovog topica, a ostale smo samo mi, koje u konačnici kužimo poantu?
a, leonisa, ne znam da li se onaj postotak od 16% može nazivati standardom? 
po meni, edukacija mora ići u nekakvom drugom smjeru. možda prema dječjoj populaciji? sadržajima njima namijenjenim? i dalje ostajem pri tome da bi tu roda morala koncentrirati svoje snage, kad je riječ o onom segmentu djelovanja koji se bavi promocijom dojenja.

----------


## leonisa

> ne znam da li se onaj postotak od 16% može nazivati standardom?


a upravo o tome i govorimo.

jel adapt. neki evolucijski skok? jel zapravo tih 16% majki radi nesto krivo?

razumijes paradoks? sta je marketing napravio- da sisavcima sisanje nije standard. da dojke nemaju funkciju dojenja dojencadi.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## VedranaV

BusyBee, što misliš, kad ne bi bilo adaptiranog mlijeka (i predstavnika industrije koji se nameću u svaku obitelj s djetetom, i kad ih trebaš i kad ih ne trebaš), bi li se zdravstvo i društvo organizirali tako da formiraju banke mlijeka u koje bi se davalo ljudsko mlijeko na dobrovoljnoj bazi, jednako kao što se daje krv? I to sve na opću korist djece, smrtnost bi se sigurno smanjila, kad smo već krenuli pričati o smrtnosti.

----------


## ms. ivy

> kako reagiraju trudnice koje žive u uvjerenju da će dojiti bebu; u slučaju ako budu imale mlijeka.


eto divote marketinga: u svim materijalima proizvođača formule stoji taj famozni *AKO*... ma, koliko žena poznaješ koje zaista nemaju (dovoljno) mliječnog tkiva, operirale su dojke ili zbog neke terapije ne smiju dojiti?

ključ 99% neuspjelih dojenja je u tom prokletom "ako" koje zezne stvar prije nego se dijete uopće rodi.

----------


## Deaedi

> cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kako reagiraju trudnice koje žive u uvjerenju da će dojiti bebu; u slučaju ako budu imale mlijeka.
> 
> 
> eto divote marketinga: u svim materijalima proizvođača formule stoji taj famozni *AKO*... ma, koliko žena poznaješ koje zaista nemaju (dovoljno) mliječnog tkiva, operirale su dojke ili zbog neke terapije ne smiju dojiti?
> 
> ključ 99% neuspjelih dojenja je u tom prokletom "ako" koje zezne stvar prije nego se dijete uopće rodi.


Ja osobno znam cak 4, stvarno nevjerojatno, zar ne?
I cak 5 koje su rodile carskim rezom radi nekih indikacija - isto puno vise od postotaka koji se ovdje navode.
(kada racunam u okviru skupa ljudi koje ja osobno poznajem).

----------


## Pups

> BusyBee, što misliš, kad ne bi bilo adaptiranog mlijeka (i predstavnika industrije koji se nameću u svaku obitelj s djetetom, i kad ih trebaš i kad ih ne trebaš), bi li se zdravstvo i društvo organizirali tako da formiraju banke mlijeka u koje bi se davalo ljudsko mlijeko na dobrovoljnoj bazi, jednako kao što se daje krv? I to sve na opću korist djece, smrtnost bi se sigurno smanjila, kad smo već krenuli pričati o smrtnosti.


ja mislim da bi ima nastavili davati razrijeđeno kravlje, kako je i bilo prije poplave adaptiranim.
da bi više žena dojilo, nije nužno samo zaustaviti marketing adaptiranog, nego i educirati o dojenju. slažem se da bi edukacija sama po sebi došla više do izražaja da se ad ne predstavlja kao dobra alternativa dojenju, ali svejedno bez edukacije onih koji educiraju (medicinskog osoblja) i dalje ne bi bilo dobro.

----------


## BusyBee

Ne znam i nemam stav, jer se toliko ne bavim ovim podrucjem (ne citam i ne proucavam). Iz te pozicije mi je tesko zamisliti bi li doniranje mlijeka bilo danas razvijeno kao doniranje krvi, bi li proslo iste probleme kao darivanje krvi nekad (puno usputnih zrtava raznoraznim zarazama ciji su uzrocnici naknadno otkriveni, a testovi uvedeni jako kasno u odnosu na pojavu zaraza...) i u kojoj mjeri bi donacije bile prihvacene.

----------


## Maja

> po meni, edukacija mora ići u nekakvom drugom smjeru. možda prema dječjoj populaciji? sadržajima njima namijenjenim? i dalje ostajem pri tome da bi tu roda morala koncentrirati svoje snage, kad je riječ o onom segmentu djelovanja koji se bavi promocijom dojenja.


moje isprike zbog sažetosti, ali radimo, radimo i na edukaciji, i na informiranju. 
ali, ovo je problem koji zahtijeva širok pristup i mi mu tako i prilazimo - ne može se rješiti samo monitoringom, samo edukacijom ili samo promicanjem.

----------


## Deaedi

I kad bolje razmislim, znam samo jednu koja je rodila vaginalno i samo jednu koja je dojila duze od 1g. ( ali i uvela dohranu sa 3mj).

----------


## BusyBee

> ma, koliko žena poznaješ koje zaista nemaju (dovoljno) mliječnog tkiva, operirale su dojke ili zbog neke terapije ne smiju dojiti?


Ja doista ne ulazim tako duboko u intimu vecine frendica, a kamoli poznanica da bih znala sad nabrojati koliko ih znam ovakvih ili onakvih.

Majo, xxx.  :Smile:

----------


## VedranaV

> cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kako reagiraju trudnice koje žive u uvjerenju da će dojiti bebu; u slučaju ako budu imale mlijeka.
> 
> 
> eto divote marketinga: u svim materijalima proizvođača formule stoji taj famozni *AKO*... ma, koliko žena poznaješ koje zaista nemaju (dovoljno) mliječnog tkiva, operirale su dojke ili zbog neke terapije ne smiju dojiti?
> 
> ključ 99% neuspjelih dojenja je u tom prokletom "ako" koje zezne stvar prije nego se dijete uopće rodi.


Nije isključivo u tome, i ometanje porođaja ima utjecaja, na primjer. Kad ti netko zamijeni tvoje hormone s umjetnim, kad ti daju lijekove protiv bolova koji omamljuju dijete, kad odnesu dijete nakon porođaja daleko od tebe, na kupanje, mjerenje, promatranje, kad ti dijete nije cijelo vrijeme s tobom i kad nema dovoljno osoblja da ti pruži podršku, njegu i dobar savjet, puno teže je uspostaviti dojenje, kao da i ti i dijete stalno dobivate nove klipove pod noge. Pa onda doma, kad ti govore da držiš dijete dalje od sebe da ga ne razmaziš, kad ti ne kažu da je normalno dojiti svako malo, nego suprotno, kad si u situaciji da do poroda skoro nikad nisi vidjela ženu koja doji, odnosno kako dojenje uživo izgleda, sve to otežava dojenje, a našlo bi se još toga.

----------


## meda

> ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> ...


gle, to je tako nejasan pojam - imati/nemati mlijeka. jer to nije konstanta, dojke nisu devina grba da se u trudnoci napune i onda kroz cijeli period dojenja prazne.

 dojenje najcesce ne funkcionira zbog drugih razloga, a najmanje zato sto zena ima problema s  produkcijom mlijeka! 

meni se u cijeloj prici najveci problem cini nas zdravstveni sustav i neeticnost i neiformiranost zdravstvenog osoblja. jer kad bi dojenje na pravi ancin bilo poticano u bolinicama i od pedijatara onda ne bi bilo toliko zena kojima je sustav zeznuo dojenje. a takvih vjerujem da ima jako puno. jer na adaptirano je lako prijeci, ali s adaptiranog na dojenje jako tesko.

----------


## meda

tocno to, vedrana, sve je protiv dojenja u nasem sustavu!

----------


## cvijeta73

> cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kako reagiraju trudnice koje žive u uvjerenju da će dojiti bebu; u slučaju ako budu imale mlijeka.
> 
> 
> eto divote marketinga: u svim materijalima proizvođača formule stoji taj famozni *AKO*... ma, koliko žena poznaješ koje zaista nemaju (dovoljno) mliječnog tkiva, operirale su dojke ili zbog neke terapije ne smiju dojiti?
> 
> ključ 99% neuspjelih dojenja je u tom prokletom "ako" koje zezne stvar prije nego se dijete uopće rodi.


krivo si me shvatila - napisala sam to "ako" ne zato što to ja mislim, nego zato što tako 99% žena misli.

----------


## cvijeta73

e, da ms ivy, i napisala sam, mislim, dovoljno jasno da me se ispravno shvati, ako se ispravno čita. (...žive u uvjerenju...)  :Kiss:

----------


## meda

> ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> ...


pa misle to zato sto ih je neko uvjerio da je ok tako misliti. a to je marketing, mediji, zdravstveni djelatnici...njihove majke koje nisu uspjele dojiti...taj ako cu imati mlijeka je usao u kolektivnu svijest. 

svatko tko zna osnove dojenja i produkcije mlijeka nece takvo nesto izjaviti.

----------


## Tashunica

> svatko tko zna osnove dojenja i produkcije mlijeka nece takvo nesto izjaviti.


eh tu leži problem, koliko žena uopće zna osnove dojenja? jako malo, na žalost.
dok nisam došla na rodine stranice nisam imala pojma ni o produkciji ni o dojenju.

zdravstveno osoblje bi ženama trebalo nuditi odgovore na pitanja zašto beba doji 15 sati na dan, zašto nije žedna ako ne pije vodu, reći nešto o skokovima u razvoju, a ne dojenje sasjeći u korijenu izjavam tipa nećete uspjet u dojenju zbog ravnih bradavica, malih cica, slabog mlijeka,...

----------


## cvijeta73

> a, ne znam, kad je riječ o edukaciji, sve stoji ovo što si meda napisala. ali, pitam se, kako reagiraju trudnice koje žive u uvjerenju da će dojiti bebu; u slučaju ako budu imale mlijeka. mislim da ih odbija nabrajanje negativnosti adaptiranog mlijaka. zašto je zeleno sunce npr. nestala s ovog topica, a ostale smo samo mi, koje u konačnici kužimo poantu?
> a, leonisa, ne znam da li se onaj postotak od 16% može nazivati standardom? 
> po meni, edukacija mora ići u nekakvom drugom smjeru. možda prema dječjoj populaciji? sadržajima njima namijenjenim? i dalje ostajem pri tome da bi tu roda morala koncentrirati svoje snage, kad je riječ o onom segmentu djelovanja koji se bavi promocijom dojenja.


citiram samu sebe i još jednom čitam svoj post da vidim da li ima mjesta za te nejasnoće koje ste vi nastavile citirati.
mislim da me je jedino *maja* ispravno shvatila i odgovorila na moje pitanje. a pitanje se odnosilo na sprečavanje marketinga vs edukacija. u promociji dojenja.

----------


## meda

jos samo da kazem da je meni ovo da adaptirano ubija bebe, marketing ubija bebe i slicne generalizacije potpuno bespotrebno i kontraproduktivno. jer onda ti dode na jednu smrt ne znam koliko tisuca beba koje nisu umrle i tu sve pada u vodu.

da beba moze umrijeti od toga, to je vec blize istini. ovako ispada da je  ta smrt jedino cega se treba bojati od adaptiranog, a nije. jer ono, bolje receno nedojenje, nosi dosta rizika i to treba jasno i glasno reci, i to bi trebali naglasavati zdravstvenoi djelatnici, i trebalo bi biti napisano u papiricima za upotrebu formule. a ne dojenje je najbolje i gotovo. ali AKO ne mozete dojiti...   :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

> pitanje se odnosilo na sprečavanje marketinga vs edukacija. u promociji dojenja.


ja mislim da to sve ide zajedno kao jedan sveobuhvatan "paket."

i mislim da roda upravo to i radi.
aktivna je na podrucju podrske, promocije i zastite dojenja.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> jos samo da kazem da je meni ovo da adaptirano ubija bebe, *marketing ubija bebe * i slicne generalizacije potpuno bespotrebno i kontraproduktivno. jer onda ti dode na jednu smrt ne znam koliko tisuca beba koje nisu umrle i tu sve pada u vodu.
> 
> da beba moze umrijeti od toga, to je vec blize istini. ovako ispada da je  ta smrt jedino cega se treba bojati od adaptiranog, a nije. jer ono, bolje receno nedojenje, nosi dosta rizika i to treba jasno i glasno reci, i to bi trebali naglasavati zdravstvenoi djelatnici, i trebalo bi biti napisano u papiricima za upotrebu formule. a ne dojenje je najbolje i gotovo. ali AKO ne mozete dojiti...


malo sam se grubo izrazila, ali bila sam pod dojmom filma   :Embarassed: 
I slažem se sa tim AKO problemom.
Prijateljica mi ima roditi i u AKO mislima je. Isprintala sam joj letak o istinama i zabludama o dojenju i još neke, ali ona ih nije ni pogledala jer joj seka koja je nedavno rodila nije imala mlijeka. I tu je točka.
Ja bi stvarno htjela barem prijateljima ukazati što je zapravo standard, ali to je nemoguće. jer netko je lijepo rekao, zvijer se otela kontroli. Mislim da treba puuuuno rada i truda da se postotni poen dojilja podigne za koji broj  :Sad:

----------


## anchie76

Vezano za ovaj "ako" i "imanja/neimanja" mlijeka.

KOLIKO puta su vas nakon poroda pitali *da li imate mlijeka*?   Sto se iz tog pitanja da zakljuciti - ak te to pitaju, ocigledno postoji i opcija da ga nemas  :?   

Svaki skok i cesce sisanje tumaci se gladju djeteta i smanjivanjem mlijeka, svaki plac se tumaci gladju djeteta, svako nespavanje se tumaci gladju djeteta... To je strasno duboko utkano u nasoj kulturi..  I nije lagan put opovrgavanja tih mitova i vracanja samopouzdanja zenama i vjere u vlastito tijelo.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Vezano za ovaj "ako" i "imanja/neimanja" mlijeka.
> 
> KOLIKO puta su vas nakon poroda pitali *da li imate mlijeka*?   Sto se iz tog pitanja da zakljuciti - ak te to pitaju, ocigledno postoji i opcija da ga nemas  :?   
> 
> Svaki skok i cesce sisanje tumaci se gladju djeteta i smanjivanjem mlijeka, svaki plac se tumaci gladju djeteta, svako nespavanje se tumaci gladju djeteta... To je strasno duboko utkano u nasoj kulturi..  I nije lagan put opovrgavanja tih mitova i vracanja samopouzdanja zenama i vjere u vlastito tijelo.


upravo to. e sad ti toj ženi dođi s bojkotom paketa ili prosvjedom na štandu *** . meni se čini to malo kontraproduktivno, ali dozvoljavam da možda i griješim. iako me još niste uspjele uvjeriti, ali to i nije cilj ovog foruma. uf, ušla ja u diskusiju, a činjenica je da bez mlijeka neću ostati, ali bi lako mogla bez posla ako ovako nastavim  :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

Zato mi radimo na svim frontovima.. i educiramo i monitoriramo i svasta nesto   :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

u prilog ovoj ozbiljnoj situaciji u svijetu, jedna slika.
prije 100 godina, sve se zelenilo na njoj.

----------


## cokolina

> propust nije dosao namjerno.
> 
> napisat cemo demant/reakciju...whatever.


jeste stvarno pisali sta?

----------


## meda

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Vezano za ovaj "ako" i "imanja/neimanja" mlijeka.
> 
> KOLIKO puta su vas nakon poroda pitali *da li imate mlijeka*?   Sto se iz tog pitanja da zakljuciti - ak te to pitaju, ocigledno postoji i opcija da ga nemas  :?   
> 
> Svaki skok i cesce sisanje tumaci se gladju djeteta i smanjivanjem mlijeka, svaki plac se tumaci gladju djeteta, svako nespavanje se tumaci gladju djeteta... To je strasno duboko utkano u nasoj kulturi..  I nije lagan put opovrgavanja tih mitova i vracanja samopouzdanja zenama i vjere u vlastito tijelo.
> 
> ...


ne znam kako to moze biti kontraproduktivno, osim ako neko razmislja uh, ove rode mi bas idu na zivce, i cjepidlace, i sad bas necu dojiti, njima za inat

a mogu reci da sam jako puno komentara protiv rode cula od ljudi koji su znali zvati broj sos telefona kad im je trebalo!

i mislim da taj monitoring svima u nekoj fazi ide na zivce. meni je bio bezveze onaj bojkot sretne bebe, ejr ja sam bas tad rodila, i nakon sveg bojkota mog dojenja u bolnici od strane osoblja mi se  bojkot sretne bebe cinio tako nesto bezveze  :Grin:  
mislila sam pa sta ce to meni pomoci  :Embarassed:  

al gle, cinjenica je da je sve protiv dojenja, i jedino sto postoji za dojenje je taj pravilnik, i  koji se onda krsi an sve moguce nacine. i to najvise krse oni koji su toliko poznati i prisutni na drzistu, da nema sanse da neko ne zna za njih. tako da to sto rade je stvarno bezocno!

----------


## rokobj

Postoje li kakvi podaci za Skandinaviju?
frendica, viša medicinska i asistent mi neki dan kaže dami sin samo drži bradavicu jer poslje 1god nema mlijeka :shock: 
i kako će ona nekome pomoć kad nju nitko nije naučio

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Rokobj, moj rođak je prošle godine diplomirao medicinu pa mu nije jasno zašto još dojim. Zna on da HPD preporučuje dojenje do 2.god, ali on smatra da je to bezveze i da ću samo stvoriti Edipov kompleks...

----------


## Pups

> Rokobj, moj rođak je prošle godine diplomirao medicinu pa mu nije jasno zašto još dojim. Zna on da HPD preporučuje dojenje do 2.god, ali on smatra da je to bezveze i da ću samo stvoriti Edipov kompleks...



tragično je što se uči u sklopu psihijatrije 
 :Sad:  

i pedijatrije onda valjda...

----------


## ms. ivy

cvijeta, skužila sam da "ako" nije tvoj.   :Wink:  cure su u međuvremenu dale odlična objašnjenja.

sama edukacija ne može prevladati marketing industrije koja godišnje obrće silne milijune dolara. edukacija će osnažiti majke, pridonijeti samopouzdanju i naučiti činjenicama, ali nužno je istovremeno regulirati marketing koji je toliko moćan i rasprostranjen.

----------


## makita

> u prilog ovoj ozbiljnoj situaciji u svijetu, jedna slika.
> prije 100 godina, sve se zelenilo na njoj.


Zašto nema podataka za skandinaviju, Europu općenito, Rusiju, SAD; Australiju :?

----------


## leonisa

na zalost, nisam pretplacena  :Smile:  

http://journals.cambridge.org/action...ine&aid=563376
http://www.blackwell-synergy.com/doi...9.2004.00321.x
http://www.springerlink.com/content/x4ujx9uhh1th0p49/
http://www.springerlink.com/content/hr6578601773jr54/
http://www.infoforhealth.org/pr/l14/webtables.shtml ima navigator sa lijeve strane

----------


## Felix

> Ja osobno znam cak 4, stvarno nevjerojatno, zar ne?
> I cak 5 koje su rodile carskim rezom radi nekih indikacija - isto puno vise od postotaka koji se ovdje navode.
> (kada racunam u okviru skupa ljudi koje ja osobno poznajem).


kakve to veze ima? prosjek dojenja mojih prijateljica i poznanica je nekih 3 i pol godine  :Laughing:  , a o porodu da i ne govorim, velikom vecinom su bili neki prirodni bez kemije, van bolnice, da ne velim kod kuce  :Laughing:  

a isto tako sam sigurna da postoje kruzoci i kruzoci prijateljica i poznanica koje u prosjeku nisu dojile vise od mjesec dana. i sigurna sam da svaka ima razlog zasto nije dojila, i svrstava se bas u tih 1% koje realno nisu mogle dojiti.

vedrana je vrlo dobro objasnila zasto zene ne doje.

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja osobno znam cak 4, stvarno nevjerojatno, zar ne?
> I cak 5 koje su rodile carskim rezom radi nekih indikacija - isto puno vise od postotaka koji se ovdje navode.
> (kada racunam u okviru skupa ljudi koje ja osobno poznajem).
> 
> 
> kakve to veze ima? prosjek dojenja mojih prijateljica i poznanica je nekih 3 i pol godine  , a o porodu da i ne govorim, velikom vecinom su bili neki prirodni bez kemije, van bolnice, da ne velim kod kuce  
> ...


Odgovara sam miss ivy na pitanje, ne kuzim sta je tako smijesno u mom postu?  :Rolling Eyes:  

vedranino objasnjenje je teoretsko, kao sto se i ovdje navedeni podaci temelje na statistici i ne mogu se odnositi na svaki konkretan slucaj. Koji upravo cine nasi poznanici i prijatelji.
Statistika je jedno, stvarni zivot drugo. Ili, jedni jedu mesu, drugi zelje, po statistici svi jedemo sarmu.

----------


## anchie76

Daedi, Felix je htjela reci da ne mozes na osnovu svojih frendica suditi kakvo je generalno stanje.

Jer da ja sudim po tome, zakljucila bih da su stope dojenja u hr u najmanju ruku 98%.  Sto one naravno nisu.

Svatko si bira frendove koji slicno razmisljaju nama, pa ne cudi informacija da tvoje frendice mahom nisu dojile, kao i cinjenica da moje jesu.  No cinjenica je da ni moja situacija ni tvoja nisu primjer pravog stanja u RH.

----------


## VedranaV

Daedi, u pravu si što se tiče statistike, ne može se koristiti za proricanje budućnosti niti kao konačna presuda za svaki pojedini slučaj. No, korisna je za znanstvena istraživanja, za dokazivanje da je nešto posljedica nečega ili da nešto ima utjecaj na nešto drugo (ne nužno apsolutan). Tako je pokazano da tamo gdje nema zakona koji štite društvo od agresivnog marketinga firmi koje proizvode i/ili prodaju proizvode iz opsega Koda i od toga ostvaruju profit, stopa dojenja strmoglavo pada. Monitoring i ovakve akcije, makar je ispalo da vrhunac zapravno nije vrhunac, pomažu u tome da ljudi shvate što im se radi i zašto, kao i da se donesu i provode odgovarajući zakoni.

----------


## leonisa

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> u prilog ovoj ozbiljnoj situaciji u svijetu, jedna slika.
> prije 100 godina, sve se zelenilo na njoj.
> 
> 
> Zašto nema podataka za skandinaviju, Europu općenito, Rusiju, SAD; Australiju :?


evo zahvaljujuc jednoj divnoj forumasici saljem printscreen tablice iz navedenog clanka

stopa dojenja u europi, po drzavama

----------


## Felix

deaedi, anchie je dobro objasnila sto sam htjela reci svojim postom. 

i ne, ne smijem se tebi ako si to tako shvatila, nego mi je smijesno da u zemlji u kojoj su djeca prosjecno dojena par mjeseci (i to ne iskljucivo) vecina moje okoline doji nekoliko godina.

ali da ne odemo OT...

----------


## anchie76

> stopa dojenja u europi, po drzavama


Norveska, zaista impresivno  :Naklon:

----------


## leonisa

Austrija, koja ima 46% iskljucivog dojenja prvih 6mj!

----------


## meda

> [
> vedranino objasnjenje je teoretsko, kao sto se i ovdje navedeni podaci temelje na statistici i ne mogu se odnositi na svaki konkretan slucaj. Koji upravo cine nasi poznanici i prijatelji.
> Statistika je jedno, stvarni zivot drugo. Ili, jedni jedu mesu, drugi zelje, po statistici svi jedemo sarmu.


mislim da je stvar u tome da te zene teoretski jesu mogle dojiti, ali prakticki nisu uspjele. a statistka se odnosi samo na ove koje ni teoretski ne mogu! znaci, imaju neki neotklonjivi fizicki problem, bolesne su pa ne smiju zbog same bolesti, ili zbog lijekova...ali te zene ne ulaze u postotak onih koje ne mogu dojiti, nego u one koje jednostavno ne doje, iz bilo kojeg razloga.

----------


## anchie76

Meda dobro si to pojasnila.  Upravo tako   :Yes:

----------


## leonisa

ne znam da li ste videjeli.... http://www.roda.hr/vijesti.php?ID=2324

----------


## Deaedi

A i ovo vrijedi pogledati, ima svacega:

http://www.trudnoca.net/forum/viewto...st=0&sk=t&sd=a

http://www.mameibebe.biz.hr/phpBB2/v...d=a&hilit=roda

----------


## Frida

Deaedi, što to na linku trudnoća.net ima vrijednog za pogledati? 

Osim vrijeđanja ja nisam pročitala ni jedan normalni komentar :?

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi, što to na linku trudnoća.net ima vrijednog za pogledati?


Pa meni je bas bilo zanimljivo citati sto jedna ciljna skupina (majke, odnosno roditelji s djecom) misle o nekim stvarima koje se poduzimaju u njihovu korist.

----------


## Deaedi

Odnosno, da dam jednu usporedbu. Npr. neka udruga koja se npr. zalaze za zastitu prava manjina poduzme neku akciju. Npr. napravi neki protest kako bi skrenula paznju da netko krsi neke zakone i pokusava zastiti njihova prava. I zar joj ne bi bilo interesantno procitati sto o tim akcijama misle npr. pripadnici nac. manjina?

----------


## Frida

Meni nije zanimljivo čitati uvrede i pljuvanje po nikome, a sve je svedeno samo na to.  :/

----------


## MGrubi

> Pa meni je bas bilo zanimljivo citati sto jedna ciljna skupina (majke, odnosno roditelji s djecom) misle o nekim stvarima koje se poduzimaju u njihovu korist.


a šta se to poduzima u njihovu korist?

portala koji krši KOD?

----------


## MGrubi

> Odnosno, da dam jednu usporedbu. Npr. neka udruga koja se npr. zalaze za zastitu prava manjina poduzme neku akciju. Npr. napravi neki protest kako bi skrenula paznju da netko krsi neke zakone i pokusava zastiti njihova prava. I zar joj ne bi bilo interesantno procitati sto o tim akcijama misle npr. pripadnici nac. manjina?


konstruktivne argumente da

bila sam tamo, ima tamo krivih Drina koje se ne daju ispravljati
koliko puta sam ženi objasnila da si je zeznula dojenje zbog davanja čajeva, dojenja na 3 sata i dude varalice
pa ipak, nakon postova i postova objašnjenja, argumenata, ona i dalje tvrdi da je ostala bez mlijeka jer njene sise ne mogu proizvoditi mlijeko
i dakako, alergična je na izjavu da 98-95% žena može dojiti

sama si je zahebala dojenje
i onda nastavlja širiti mitove dalje
uporno
ko da je neko plaća za to

dosadilo mi , pa sam ošla

----------


## MGrubi

da, to mi je dobro, prvi link i odmah na g. Klausa   :Rolling Eyes:  

i njihovu izjavu da ne krše Pravilnik?

ko da mi vuk kaže da nije ovcu pojeo, a pokraj njega ostaci ovce

----------


## leonisa

> Frida prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Deaedi, što to na linku trudnoća.net ima vrijednog za pogledati? 
> 
> 
> Pa meni je bas bilo zanimljivo citati sto jedna ciljna skupina (majke, odnosno roditelji s djecom) misle o nekim stvarima koje se poduzimaju u njihovu korist.


juce sam uspijela ostati budna i pogledati CSI (FANNYSMACKIN') i za nevjerovat nasla veliku slicnost izmedju te epzode i doticnog topica.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa meni je bas bilo zanimljivo citati sto jedna ciljna skupina (majke, odnosno roditelji s djecom) misle o nekim stvarima koje se poduzimaju u njihovu korist.
> 
> 
> a šta se to poduzima u njihovu korist?
> 
> portala koji krši KOD?


mislim da si krivo shvatila deaedi. udruzi roda je jedna od ciljnih skupina, svakako najvažnija ako ne i jedina, roditelji s djecom. dakle, poduzima akcije u njihovu korist, a dio te ciljne skupine ne cijeni njen rad, ili ne prepoznaje da je to u njihovu korist.
ne znam, razmisliti ću o svom stavu pa vam javim.

u svakom slučaju, malo sam škicnula na prvi link (drugi nisam), rasprava tamo nije vrijedna rasprave ovdje - premalo argumentacije, previše vrijeđanja.

----------


## zhabica

> u svakom slučaju, malo sam škicnula na prvi link (drugi nisam), rasprava tamo nije vrijedna rasprave ovdje - premalo argumentacije, previše vrijeđanja.


x

da je argumentirana ok, pa saslusat sta se moze popravit i napravit ali samo vrijeđjanje i huskanje  :No:  

uostalom ovdje, bas na ovom topicu je bila argumentirana rasprava.

----------


## kahna

> .....
> u svakom slučaju, malo sam škicnula na prvi link (drugi nisam), rasprava tamo nije vrijedna rasprave ovdje - premalo argumentacije, previše vrijeđanja.


X
 stvarno nije vrijedno nikakve rasprave
žalosno

----------


## anjica

isla sam procitati, i slazem se s curama
neargumentirano pljuvanje

----------


## Riječanka

Bože, ono na trudnoća.net je strašno, ali je, nažalost, svaka od onih Rodo-Pljuvalica bliža profilu prosječne majke u RH, nego bilo koja forumašica s ovog foruma.  :shock: Zašto sam uopće zalutala tamo? Ne znam je li me glava više boli od onoga što i na koji način pišu ili od onih silnih šljokica, zvijezdica i drugih efekata od kojih se ne vide ni njihova dječica nit se može pratiti tekst (ah da, ionako se ni nema ništa za pročitati osim silne podrške koju si daju u liječenju vlastitih frustracija). Sad mi oni porazni podaci o postotku dojene djece u RH djeluju puno realnije, a vijesti iz crne kronike o djeci stradaloj u prometu zbog nekorištenja AS još tužnije  :Crying or Very sad: .

----------


## Diana72

u promoviranju AD mlijeka, navodi se i da djeca koja su na sadptiranom mlijeku, više dobivaju na težini i spavaju cijelu noć, a koja majka to ne bi željela, tako se najlakše i pridobiju. Ja sam se radije budila svaka dva sata, ali sam znala da činim najbolje za svoje djete.

----------


## uporna

> u promoviranju AD mlijeka, navodi se i da djeca koja su na sadptiranom mlijeku, više dobivaju na težini i spavaju cijelu noć, a koja majka to ne bi željela, tako se najlakše i pridobiju. Ja sam se radije budila svaka dva sata, ali sam znala da činim najbolje za svoje djete.


Ni to nije istina jer moje dijete i kad smo spali isključivo na AD se budio svakih 3 sata - ovisi od djeteta do djeteta.

----------


## Diana72

> Ni to nije istina jer moje dijete i kad smo spali isključivo na AD se budio svakih 3 sata - ovisi od djeteta do djeteta.


Nisam ni mislila da je to istinita tvrdnja, nego kampanja za promociju Ad mlijeka, pa mnoge novopečene majke, posebno prvorotkinje misle da je to istina, a kasnije se uvjere u suprotno. I ja sam dolazila u iskušenje, jer sam po prirodi spavalica, ali sam ipak odustala od toga, iako mi je beba imala probavnih problema i nije puno dobivala na težini, pa mi je savjetovana dohrana, nisam  poslušala, jer dok beba ne gubi na kilaži, mislim da nema potrebe za dohranom, a sto se tiče probave, to se sve samo od sebe sredilo nakon nekog vremena. V ima 4 godine, nikad nije bila teže bolesna, težina joj odgovara dobi i visini, i  prije mjesec dana smo dobili nalaze krvne slike, pedijatrica je rekla da je savršena.

----------

